# anyone know what umbilical artery PI is?



## nicksi27

Had a scan today and notice on the results that my umbilical artery PI is 0.90 which is bottom of the scale. It says normal placental blood flow tho! 

Looked all over google but cant find any info so was just wondering if any of you have had doppler scans. My midwife said she was very happy with the findings but obviously seeing a result at the bottom of the scale is worrying :(


----------



## _Lexi_

My understanding of the umbilical artery PI, is that from 26 weeks to term, it drops, and the worry is if it's too high. If there's problems with the blood flow, it increases the PI, so I'd try not to worry too much about it. x


----------



## nicksi27

Thanks lexi i feel much better now. I notice it has dropped since my other doppler scan at 23 weeks. Im hoping such low results are ok then. Totally obsessed about getting placental problems/IUGR again after losing jacob. Gonna ask them to repeat the doppler at 28 weeks.x


----------



## _Lexi_

It's all pretty confusing and scary, but I'm sure your dr would of mentioned any concerns if they had any. But yeah, only a simple understanding, but I'm pretty sure lower = good :) I'm terrified of iugr and placenta issues as well. I'll be scanned at least every 4 weeks, but going for every 2!! xx


----------



## nicksi27

_Lexi_ said:


> It's all pretty confusing and scary, but I'm sure your dr would of mentioned any concerns if they had any. But yeah, only a simple understanding, but I'm pretty sure lower = good :) I'm terrified of iugr and placenta issues as well. I'll be scanned at least every 4 weeks, but going for every 2!! xx

I have scans arranged every 4 weeks but that still doesnt feel like enough. About a week after each scan i start getting niggling worries back and what ifs etc then every day feels like a week until my next scan. How many weeks are you now? Has everything been going well, hope so :flower: xx


----------



## _Lexi_

I'm 22 weeks now. Everything's been going ok ish. I've been in hospital last weekend and they're worried I might have a clot on my lung. I had a very small amount of bleeding yesterday, but it was only a tiny amount, so trying not to worry unneccessarily!! x


----------



## nicksi27

That must have been scary last weekend - glad you're ok though :) I thought id be great once i got past 20 weeks but its just the same if not worse now. Im having braxton hicks everytime i walk somewhere and the mw thinks i might have an urine infection :( not had a very good few days. It would be jacob's 1st bday on monday too so im super anxious. Cant wait till we get our rainbows :) Do you know what you're having? we're having another boy. xx p.s. im sure the bleeding wasnt anything to worry about i think its very common.


----------

